# South Biscayne Bay on 10/3



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

I packed up my 7 year old son and 5 year old daughter on Saturday and headed towards South Biscayne Bay from Fort Lauderdale. I could certainly tell Fall is approaching because it wasn't so brutally hot on the water ALL day.

We were around the Arsenickers just before sunrise and there was a good amount of action...mostly pemit & bones with tails poking out since it was low tide. My son nailed a great permit which came unbuttoned by the boat but the look of excitement on his face was worth a million bucks. We than each had a huge cuda on at the same time which was equally enough excitement for a little kid. Once the action slowed down we headed west to the mangroves. All day we pulled in cudas & snapper until I landed a sweet juvenile tarpon on a top water plug. Man...there's nothing like a huge top water explosion and than watching the poon launch towards the clouds after setting the hook. It was a battle in itself just keeping the poon from the mangroves but we were successful and the fish was boated.

All in all South Biscayne was amazing and the sheer beauty is stunning considering how close it is to the chaos of Miami.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Cue the Striesand music...

Memories...of the bay I left behind,
Misty crystal watered memories...
of the days that were....

Ah yes, South Bay, I remember it well.
I'm glad to hear the action is still as good as it was.
Now all you need is some pics to go with the post!

because:

[smiley=worth.gif]  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a great day for you and the kids, congrats


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yup, when I lived in Cutler Ridge that area of the bay was one of my favorite too. Black Point marina was literally 3 miles from my garage although I preferred to tow down to HBFP and put in there instead, but week days BP was great access too. Like Brett I'm glad to hear its maintained some of its charm too.


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Some shots of the cudas my some caught


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job on the fishing trip. How'd your daughter handle the cuda smell on her hands. Those things reek!


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

That's actually my son and he loves getting all fishy samelling. My daughter the background is a good sport and doesn't really mind either.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great job on the fishing trip. *How'd your daughter handle the cuda smell on her hands.* Those things reek!





> *That's actually my son and he loves getting all fishy samelling.* My daughter the background is a good sport  and doesn't really mind either.


----------

